# Headset seal



## cyberknight (24 Apr 2010)

help managed to crack the seal that is under my spacers by overtightening.

Anyone got a spare seal for a 1 1/8 " thread less stem (carrera virtuoso)

The LBS will only sell me a complete new head set


----------



## summerdays (24 Apr 2010)

Any idea what it would look like?


----------



## summerdays (24 Apr 2010)

I can't seem to edit the above post ... but what I meant was I have a bag of bits from when I had a new headset - but I wouldn't have the foggiest if it would contain the bit you require... (other than the bit with the balls in which you don't want as its lovely and rusty).


----------



## cyberknight (24 Apr 2010)




----------



## summerdays (25 Apr 2010)

Well it might be similiar - I've tried taking a bad photo of it. I can try again later outside so its less blown by the flash if you like.




I only got the bits back as I wanted to see what they looked like inside the headset - they are filthy.


----------



## summerdays (25 Apr 2010)

I still can't find the edit your own post button... so meant to say I think it may be the one on the right - but the angle doesn't really look the same as yours.


----------



## summerdays (25 Apr 2010)

This is a photo of my headset that I posted earlier in the year:




To show what it looks like on a bike before it was replaced. I'm not convinced its the same shape but I don't mind posting it to you... maybe it needs to go with one of the other bits in the bag?


----------



## cyberknight (26 Apr 2010)

If you do not mind posting it it would be great , want me to send anything in return/cover postage?.

If it doesn't fit at least i had a go before splashing out on a new head set


----------



## summerdays (26 Apr 2010)

PM me your address - I'll pop it in the post.


----------



## cyberknight (26 Apr 2010)

thanks , Pm sent


----------

